
Central Asia Could Be Birthplace of the Modern Dog - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/20/science/central-asia-could-be-birthplace-of-the-modern-dog.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
Chefkoochooloo
Very interesting article, this could be used as a fun fact for Central Asia!

